# Will he calm down?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

My boer buck is going through his first breeding cycle (unfulfilled as yet. waiting for his mate to grow a little). He stinks, of course, but is also quite aggressive with me when he is out of his pen. Swinging his horns around and generally making a nuisance of himself. We love him and don't want to send him to the freezer. Will he calm down?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They tend to be a lot worse in rut, but if you do not get it stopped now you will be in trouble soon. How old is he? My 10 month old buck is the sweetest thing. It is the older ones that I watch, they are not mean but they could sure be if they wanted to be.

SO people say to if he started to get aggressive with you, you have to flip him over hard so you are on top of him letting him know YOU are the boss. Or use a water bottle and spray it in his face. I am not sure that will help on a aggressive buck that young but it is worth a try.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he is in the pen by himself....he is probably ...just bored.....I would go in his pen.. walk up to him... with a squirt bottle with water in it.......start scratching him on his back......but....don't touch him....on the horns or head.... that is... a challenge .....if he gets caulky...then... squirt him... in the face ...with the water bottle.......now....if he is good...give him a treat from your pocket ...he will associate that... when you are around him......... give him attention daily.....he should hopefully ...get calmer ....later when he calms down...lead him with a rope ...take him for a walk and let him nibble on tree leaves or grasses....they love that...........or even ...sometimes getting him a buddy ....may help with boredom.....bucks....... like to play and get attention......... well at least... mine do.........when they don't get that ....I find ....they start getting out of control.....with play.... Good luck...


----------

